# Top 12 Websites To Download Free E-Books



## rajat22 (May 29, 2010)

An E-Book so called as a digitally transformed book where simple text converted into e-text that built the digital media similar of our common printed book. An E-Book, as defined by the Oxford Dictionary of English, is “an electronic version of a printed book which can be read on a personal computer or hand-held device designed specifically for this purpose”.

We all know the importance of books in life to design our interest level and develop sharp knowledge. Hard copy of book are inconvenient in carrying all the time, anywhere for book lovers. So E-Books have revolutionized the print media, hence reducing deforestation and at the same time it has provided better option for securing the information for longer period of time.

After putting long hours and effort we succeed in covering up “Top 12 Websites To Download Free E-Books” for your use so that you are able to save your time rather than hanging around on plenty of website on internet.

1. Scribd

2. PlanetPDF

3. UFindBook

4. Bookyards

5. Free-Ebooks

6. FictionWise

7. FreeBookCentre

8. MemoWare

9. OnlineComputerBooks

10. E-BooksDirectory

11. FreeBookSpot

12. Ebookslab


Links are
*www.scribd.com/
*www.planetpdf.com/free_pdf_ebooks.asp?CurrentPage=1
*www.bookyards.com/
*www.free-ebooks.net/
*www.fictionwise.com/
*www.freebookcentre.net/
*www.memoware.com/?screen=doc_detail&doc_id=15510&back=main
*www.onlinecomputerbooks.com/
*www.e-booksdirectory.com/
*www.freebookspot.in/

Author: Michael 

Source cannot be quoted as I found it on an illegal site


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 30, 2010)

thanks ....g8 find


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

nice links.. thanks !


----------



## meetdilip (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. Good collection.


----------



## VarDOS (May 31, 2010)

^nice work.

OFFTOPIC - @meetdilip switched to TDF from IBF.


----------

